# Smoking butterflied pork butt...any difference?



## brandonb (Nov 5, 2009)

So I bought a couple of butts from Costco. I brought them home and realized they are butterflied (completely cut open so that it can lay flat). I'm going to smoke one this weekend and was wondering a couple of things. First, will it be as moist? I thought it may not be since it's not all compressed together. Second, can/should I cook it differently? Do I just keep it tight and folded over or should I tie it up? Will the cook time be any different? I just want to make sure it comes out like my normal butts!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say just tie it together and you should be good to go....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

My question for you are why are you butterfling this hunk of meat. Is it to make caronedatia (spelling) the mexican style pork for fajitias and taco's. Another question is why don't you stuff it with something. wild vegis and stuff.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont think he realized they were butterfled when he bought them..DOnt think I have ever seen them butterfled before...Stuffing it is a good idea


----------



## ronp (Nov 6, 2009)

Fold back over and tie them, usually they will meld back together.

Good luck!


----------



## brandonb (Nov 6, 2009)

I figured I could probably tie it. We'll see how it turns out. ThankS!
(and yes, I didn't know it was butterflied until I got home)


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 6, 2009)

The moral of the story, use butchers twine and you'll be fine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like Ron said - they "melt" back together, in essence...preserving the moist center while the outside is getting the bark.  

Damn!   I'm hungry...got some PP thawed in the fridge from a smoke 3 weeks ago.  Life is grand, ain't it?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Like Ron said you shouldn't have a problem just by rolling it back and tying it...


----------



## brandonb (Nov 6, 2009)

Should I rub the inside before folding it over??


----------



## flash (Nov 6, 2009)

I would.
Remember that Country Style ribs are Pork Butt meat. Of course they don't take as long to reach 200º internal, but if wrapped in foil, they to will pull easily.


----------



## smokinatthebeach (Nov 7, 2009)

I use those boneless butts from costco all the time, dont tie, they will hold up.....i made some of the best Pulled pork from them!!! They are good every single set of twins that i have purchase....i usually just rubbed them down and place the fat cap up.....no probs at all! Just low and slow......they are moist just give them time to rest....most of mine have taken bout 13hrs on 225!


----------

